# Nissan Consult 3Plus install problem on Non-Nissan Consult PC, need help urgent!!!



## YAH (Nov 22, 2011)

*consult 3 plus update*.

Does anyone know how to bypass "Nissan CONSULT PC"
The installation will not be run.

I have the consult 3Plus to upload so if anyone need a copy just pm Me for it, i will not post direct links , only in attachment for members.


----------

